# All Slavic languages: Nothing lasts forever.



## Encolpius

*Czech *Nic netrvá věčně.


----------



## koskon

Нищо не трае вечно.
Nishto ne trae vechno.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *Nič netrvá večne. / Nič netrvá naveky.*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*Nič ne traja večno.
Nič ni večno.*


----------



## morior_invictus

Russian : Ничто не вечно


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
Ніщо не триває вічно.  Neutral
Ніщо не тягнеться вічно.  Slow 
Ніщо не снується вічно.  Heavy
Ніщо не точиться вічно.  Hopeless
+ + Looking that want to say


----------



## FairOaks

koskon said:


> Нищо не трае вечно.
> Nishto ne trae vechno.



This is a literal translation from English into Bulgarian. No Bulgarian would ever say that unless their speech is somehow influenced by the English language.
The Bulgarian phrases are «Нищо не е вечно» and «Вечни неща няма».


----------



## koskon

I cant anymore agree with these statement. Its question of personal preference.


----------



## FairOaks

Well, of course it's a matter of taste. No argument there. The point is all three expressions are fully understandable and widely used in modern Bulgarian, however, one of them sounds a bit off. You wouldn't find a single occurrence of the first one in books by competent Bulgarian authors in a million years.


----------



## mmbata

Serbian:
Ništa ne traje večno.
Ničija nije do zore gorela. (_Lit. transl._ No one's candle is lit till dawn.)


----------



## marco_2

Polish:

*Nic nie trwa wiecznie.

*There was also a song with the words _"Nic nie może przecież wiecznie trwać...", _performed by Anna Jantar, who died in the plane crash in 1980 at the age of 30 and these words are sometimes quoted by many people in particular situations.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech saying:

Nic netrvá věčně, ani láska k jedné slečně.

Nothing lasts eternally, nor love to one Miss.


----------



## slavic_one

Croatian:
Ništa ne traje vječno.
Ništa nije vječno.


----------



## iobyo

Macedonian: _ништо не е вечно _('nothing is eternal').

A more literal translation, _ништо не трае вечно_ ('nothing lasts eternally'), has a fair few Google hits but sounds like an anglicism to me.


----------

